# Carver M240 anyone know anything ???????



## noscobra (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey I have a line on a carver M240 magnetic field amp for $65. Does anyone know anything about these older Carver amps??? Do they sound nice? Are they well built?


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

I had a four channel back in the day. Yes, they sounded very nice. They were light on controls, but they did have excellent SQ. I don't think I ever had any problems with it. They couldn't do low impedance loads. For $65, it would be worth it. Nice amps!


----------



## Greg_Canada (May 15, 2007)

thats teh 120 x 2 at 4 ohms, 60x2 at 8 ohm amp i believe....


----------



## noscobra (Apr 13, 2007)

So any other opinions? Are the a good SQ amp? I was thinking about using it in place of an alpine MRV-T505 expert series amp. What do you guys think?


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I had 2 Carver car amps back in the day. I am sure one was M240. It is definately not a low impedance amp. Personally I was not impressed. It caught on fire even though I was not using it low impedance. But even with 4 Ohm speakers the impedance can drop pretty low at certain freqs. I replaced it with a RF Punch and never looked back. In fact I still have the RF in my closet and the last time I hooked it up it worked flawlessly. The RF was much more powerful even though it was rated the same or less. Maybe my experience was isolated. It is a nice price though. It would probably work well with 8Ohm speakers. YMMV

Just as a note I am not against Carver equip in general. I still run a Carver amp in my HT for rears and it is like 20 years old. I had a Carver pre-amp that worked great for years also. 

I think there are much better choices, but maybe not for that price. 

Jim


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

yep, worth it....I just sold one on ebay for $125 I think


----------



## Iron Maiden (Jul 13, 2008)

I had a 4060 and it was the best amp I ever owned. If I could find a used one in good working order I would sell the farm.


----------



## tanakasan (Sep 8, 2007)

I had one back in the day!

Replaced a VI HiFonics Vulcan on my mids. The Carver really was open and spacious sounding compared.

Great price!

Robert


----------

